# CoreTemp friert System ein



## NervWenAnders (4. März 2014)

Habe folgendes Problem.
Will meinen i7 4770K uebertakten und habe mir dazu das HowTo
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html angeschaut.
Allerdings friert mir jedes Mal mein Rechner komplett ein sobald ich CoreTemp, dort verlinkt, starte.
Hatte das Problem vorher schon mal mit diesem [...] Programm.
Diesmal hats sogar mein Synapse von meiner Razer Naga entschaerft, sodass mir der Mauszeiger einfror.
Nichts half bis auf die Deinstallierung von Synapse.
Bei Google fand ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich Hilfe.
Habe Win 8.1


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

1.) Das How-To passt überhaupt nicht zu deiner CPU. Du hast keinen (viele Jahre alten) Bloomfield sondern einen Haswell!
Das How-To für deine CPU ist dieses hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html
2.) Wenn CoreDamage das System einfriert ist es instabil - ganz simpel. Das resultiert (Spekulation) daraus, dass du wahrscheinlich den Basistakt angehoben hast, was beim Bloomfield noch die gängige Praxis fürs OC war, seit Sandy Bridge aber nicht mehr funktioniert da diese Systeme mit erhöhtem BCLK instabil werden.


----------



## NervWenAnders (4. März 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) Das How-To passt überhaupt nicht zu deiner CPU. Du hast keinen (viele Jahre alten) Bloomfield sondern einen Haswell!
> Das How-To für deine CPU ist dieses hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html
> 2.) Wenn CoreDamage das System einfriert ist es instabil - ganz simpel. Das resultiert (Spekulation) daraus, dass du wahrscheinlich den Basistakt angehoben hast, was beim Bloomfield noch die gängige Praxis fürs OC war, seit Sandy Bridge aber nicht mehr funktioniert da diese Systeme mit erhöhtem BCLK instabil werden.


 
Aus dem HowTo habe ich nur die Links verwendet.
Im Bios habe ich noch gar nichts getan.!


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

In dem Falle dürfte CoreDamage auch nicht zum einfrieren des Systems führen (das Programm macht absolut nichts außer möglichst schnell möglichst viele sinnfreie Fließkommaoperationen in die CPU zu drücken).
Hast du mal deine Temperaturen überprüft (HWMonitor)? Wenn etwa der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt und die CPU zu heiß wird (was bei CoreDamage sehr schenll passiert) kann das auch zu einem solchen Freeze führen.

Wenn nichts hilft kannst du auch alternativ Prime95 oder den IntelBurnTest oder den OCCT oder... als Belastungstest verwenden - es muss ja nicht CoreDamage sein.


----------



## Otep (4. März 2014)

ich meine das Du eine "ältere" Version von CoreTemp nehmen musst...

Das Problem hatte ich auch erst... versuch mal die RC5


----------



## NervWenAnders (4. März 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> In dem Falle dürfte CoreDamage auch nicht zum einfrieren des Systems führen (das Programm macht absolut nichts außer möglichst schnell möglichst viele sinnfreie Fließkommaoperationen in die CPU zu drücken).
> Hast du mal deine Temperaturen überprüft (HWMonitor)? Wenn etwa der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt und die CPU zu heiß wird (was bei CoreDamage sehr schenll passiert) kann das auch zu einem solchen Freeze führen.
> 
> Wenn nichts hilft kannst du auch alternativ Prime95 oder den IntelBurnTest oder den OCCT oder... als Belastungstest verwenden - es muss ja nicht CoreDamage sein.


 
Du hast glaube ich nicht richtig gelesen und so leider das Thema verfehlt.^^
Es geht darum, dass Core!TEMP!, das Programm, mir mein Sys einfriert.
Von CoreDamage habe ich nie was geschrieben. 



Otep schrieb:


> ich meine das Du eine "ältere" Version von CoreTemp nehmen musst...
> 
> Das Problem hatte ich auch erst... versuch mal die RC5


 
Meinst das hilft?
Keine Lust, dass wieder alles rumspakt^^
Oder gibts evtl. Alternativen?
Dieses RealTemp vllt.?


----------



## Otep (4. März 2014)

Hast die RC5 mal versucht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

NervWenAnders schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass Core!TEMP!, das Programm, mir mein Sys einfriert.
> Von CoreDamage habe ich nie was geschrieben.


 
Sorry, kommt vor 

In dem Falle vergiss CoreTemp und nutze den HWMonitor - und das Problem hat sich erledigt.


----------



## NervWenAnders (4. März 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sorry, kommt vor
> 
> In dem Falle vergiss CoreTemp und nutze den HWMonitor - und das Problem hat sich erledigt.


 
Sehe ich. 

o0kay.


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2014)

Haswell und CoreTemp RC6 vertragen sich nicht wirklich, unter Windows 8.1 (nehme an, du hast dieses?)
Seit meinem Umstieg von 7 auf 8.1 hatte ich das selbe Problem.

Entwickler eine Mail geschrieben und die Beta von RC7 bekommen, läuft fehlerfrei und stabil!


----------



## Kegaro (4. März 2014)

Hier gibts die BETA von RC7: 

http://www.alcpu.com/Hidden_Stuff/CoreTemp08.rar


----------

